# Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!



## Balu95 (26. November 2012)

*Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

Hallo alle zusammen, Ich suche ein neues gehäuse bis 100Euro in das mein Macho
rein past. Es ist auserdem wichtig das ich später eine wakü verbauen kann.


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

hier passt der macho rein: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/49195/FRACTAL+DESIGN+Gehäuse+Arc+Midi+Tower.article


----------



## Balu95 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> hier passt der macho rein: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/49195/FRACTAL+DESIGN+Gehäuse+Arc+Midi+Tower.article



Sieht ok aus, gibt es den noch andere gehäuse die diese beiden kriterien erfüllen, ich habe immer gerne mehrere optionen


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*



Balu95 schrieb:


> Sieht ok aus, gibt es den noch andere gehäuse die diese beiden kriterien erfüllen, ich habe immer gerne mehrere optionen


Och da gibt es noch mehrere Optionen:


Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-912A-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 300R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011017-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidées AI6BW Black Window mit Sichtfenster (AI-06BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster (VN700M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Fulmo Premium (ECA892AG-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec Eleven Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15950-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nox Hummer Zero 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
diese "kleine" Auswahl sollte wohl vorerst genügen...

Gruß


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

Hi, Geizhals hat doch sogar auch diesen Punkt schon inkludiert  KLICK (127 Gehäuse noch im Filter)
Im Zweifel aber lieber noch mal einen Blick auf die jeweilige HP des Herstellers werfen was der denn nun genau dazu sagt(max. Kühlerhöhe), 
denn was bei Geizhals auf die schnelle hinterlegt wird muss auch nicht immer stimmen.

Edit: für eine interne Wakü würde ich mir mal die Reihe der schon angesprochenden "anidées AI6" und dazu auch noch die Reihe von "CoolerMaster" besonders das "CM 690 II" anschauen 
(bei den genannten ist es immerhin möglich unten und oben Radiatoren, sowie Hinten als auch mit bisschen mogeln Vorne zu verbauen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

Brr Coolermaster. Vielleicht würde es gerade noch mit dem Corsair Vengeance C 70 ausgehen


----------



## Combi (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

wenn du platz für ne wakü brauchst...das xilence interceptor....bei ganz viel platz..so wie ich..das interceptor pro..da passen 480er 360er radis rein und etliches mehr..


----------



## Westcoast (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

xilence interceptor kostet um die 135 euro und das budget liegt bei 100 euro. wenn man es aufstocken kann, sicherlich ein gutes gehäuse.


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Im Zweifel aber lieber noch mal einen Blick auf die jeweilige HP des Herstellers werfen was der denn nun genau dazu sagt(max. Kühlerhöhe),
> denn was bei Geizhals auf die schnelle hinterlegt wird muss auch nicht immer stimmen.


Eben! Nach deinem Link wird einem dort z.B. immer noch suggeriert, das der Thermalright Macho ohne Probleme ins Sharkoon T28 passt. Ich (und sicher auch kein anderer) möchte aber keinen Kühler verbauen, der am Sichtfenster schrappt oder das korrekte schließen der Seitenwand verhindert... *

@Doc:* das Case ist zum Glück Geschmacksache Ich war und bin mit meinem HAF 932 immer noch recht glücklich.

Gruß


----------



## Dark_Nolan (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

Ich empfehle jetzt mal das cooler Master rc 690.

_*Verkaufsangebot entfernt*_


----------



## Caduzzz (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche ein Gehäuse in das mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A past!*

Kann dir auch das Arc empfehlenda passt quasi alles rein


----------

